# للبيع أرض 5000 متر بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجديدة بسعر مميز



## اسلام محمد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الإعلان : 117108
أرض مساحتها 5000 متــر بــالمنطقة الصناعيـة بــالقاهــرة الجــديــدة للبيع بسعر مميز
•	الأرض بها رخصة بناء
•	مهلة سنتان 
•	لا يوجد عليها أي متأخرات للجهاز
•	موقع مميز
•	المطلوب / 850 جنيه للمتر
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

